# Can't Get to CWM Recovery



## Zack (Jul 5, 2011)

Well I was just on wizards latest release of miui and I did an sbf...Once it was complete instead of the phone rebooting it stayed at the boot loader screen. I then took out the battery and turned the phone on; then when I went to root it each of the three reboots the 1-click has it ended up going back to the boot loader screen and I had to pull the battery and turn it back on, now when I attempt to boot into CWM recovery it also goes to the boot loader screen...I have tried multiple sbf's and cannot seem to get it to work.

EDIT: Now instead of going to the boot loader when attempting to go into cwm recovery it just reboots the phone, yes I am rooted also.


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

After any SBF, it is probably recommended that you go into Android's Stock Recovery and do a wipe there. I got this too sometimes because I think you're actually getting stuck at the boot animation, which will never pass if you customized it like some people do. To get to stock recovery, power it off, or battery pull, hold Power and Home together. Once the exclamation point comes up, push both Volume Up and Down together. Do a factory wipe there, reboot, and you should be good to go to re-root, reinstall CWM, and do whatever you need.


----------



## SerialTurd (Aug 20, 2011)

I too am having this issue. SBF'd to 602. rooted via the 1 click root. Installed Rom manager and updated cwm recovery. It won't boot into recovery. Trying to install the newest miui.


----------



## SerialTurd (Aug 20, 2011)

Do I need to install drolid 2 bootstrap recovery and boot into that?


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

Droid 2 Bootstrap is needed if you're on Gingerbread. (using the 602 SBF) You also use that app to boot into CWM as well. You can also use ROM Manager ot update to the latest recovery (5.0.2.0 for the DX), and using D2 Bootstrap to reboot into Recovery will get you there still. Once you flash MIUI with CWM, you'll be able to use whichever method to get into CWM from there.


----------



## SerialTurd (Aug 20, 2011)

That did it. THanks


----------

